# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Το κοκατιλ μου το έχω μέσα στο σπίτι

## Μιχάλης Βλάχος

το κοκατιλ μου το έχω μέσα στο σπίτι και γίνεται ένας χαμός μέχρι τις 22΄.30 επειδή έχω 2 μικρά παιδιά τι να κάνω να σκεπάζω το κλουβί στις 21΄'00 η να του αλλάξω δωμάτιο για να έχει ησυχία η δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα????????

----------


## lagreco69

Καλο ειναι να μην το μετακινεις! να το εχεις μονιμα σε εναν χωρο που ομως θα μπορει να εχει και την ησυχια για να κοιμηθει. τωρα εαν αυτη η δυνατοτητα λογω μικρων παιδιων δεν υπαρχει, καλο ειναι το βραδυ να το μετακινεις καπου ησυχα για να ξεκουραζεται. τα πτηνα χρειαζονται τουλαχιστον 10 ωρες συνεχομενου υπνου!! μετα την δυση του ηλιου τα πτηνα χρειαζονται να κοιμουνται.

----------


## geog87

ενα η δυο κοκκατιλ εχεις τελικα????αν δεν μπορεις να βρεις ησυχο μερος να τα σκεπαζεις!!!οταν δυει ο ηλιος πρεπει να κοιμουνται και αυτα...και οταν ξημερωνει να ξυπνανε μονα τους!!!

----------


## Ρία

έχουν δίκιο τα παιδιά! τα κοκατίλ είναι υπερκινητικά!! οπότε θέλουν αρκετή ξεκούραση. όμως εφόσον είναι καλός ο καιρός ακόμα, γιατί να τα εχεις στο σπίτι μέσα;;;

----------


## Giwrgos13

Μολις τελειωσει η καραντινα( η περισσοτερες μερες ακομα αμα ειναι αγριο) να το βγαζεις εξω απο το κλουβι για να γυμναζεται κ.α

----------


## Μιχάλης Βλάχος

ευχαριστω παιδια .1 κοκατιλ εχω το αρρωστο το εδωσα σε καποιον εμπειρο να το κανει καλα. ::

----------


## Giwrgos13

> ευχαριστω παιδια .1 κοκατιλ εχω το αρρωστο το εδωσα σε καποιον εμπειρο να το κανει καλα.


Καλα εκανες ! Αμα δεν ηξερες αυτο ειναι το σωστο

----------


## Ρία

> ευχαριστω παιδια .1 κοκατιλ εχω το αρρωστο το εδωσα σε καποιον εμπειρο να το κανει καλα.


ααα!!! μπράβο καλά έκανες!!!! να σου ζήσει το καινούργιο!! βάλε μας κ καμιά φωτό! αν θες, θα είναι καλό να το έχεις έξω κ να το σκεπάζεις με ένα τραπεζομάντηλο σκούρο. κ να πηγαίνεις να το επισκέπτεσαι για να σε μάθει


αν θες ρίξε κ μια ματιά εδώ! *Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus*δες το θέμα της διαμονής!!

----------

